# No upgrades till Volta & 8th gen HEDT build...



## Vego (Nov 12, 2017)

since I am weak I decided to build myself something so satisfying that I would not want to change it for some time

so far I kept failing... 
so this time no excuses...

something epic is coming and I will hide it under my desk so I could finally play some games...

at this moment I am waiting only for 2 pieces of this puzzle:
1 - monoblock that should arrive Monday
2 - Intel 900P PCIe drive that should arrive before December

What I have now I captured below on some pictures. I hope you will like this build as much as I do.

More will come later...

For now enjoy this:

Vertically






Horizontally 





Star of the show





I am sure that *"the one"* is somewhere out there...


----------



## FR@NK (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 12, 2017)

nice and it looks like someone got a lot of money to use on hardware, how is it to get ur fix?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 12, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> nice and it looks like someone got a lot of money to use on hardware, how is it to get ur fix?


Tolerance must be really high if you need an 18c CPU to get your fix.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 12, 2017)

I dont think its tolerance, I think its more of a advertisement for these companies. 

Who games on a 18 core processor when a quad more than enough.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 12, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> Who games on a 18 core processor when a quad more than enough.


A quad is enough but I have found the 3930k to offer a smoother experience than the 3820 at the same clock speeds. It could be something as simple as there being more L3 cache and hit rates being a little higher than they would otherwise but, there are benefits to having more than 4 cores. I'll definitely concede that 18 cores is overkill but, I don't think 6 or even 8 cores nowadays is overkill.


----------



## Xzibit (Nov 13, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> A quad is enough but I have found the 3930k to offer a smoother experience than the 3820 at the same clock speeds. It could be something as simple as there being more L3 cache and hit rates being a little higher than they would otherwise but, there are benefits to having more than 4 cores. I'll definitely concede that 18 cores is overkill but, I don't think 6 or even 8 cores nowadays is overkill.



It can also be as simple as test benchmarks. They are clean systems, OS+Game+GPU drivers bare minimal. They will never take into account what an individual installs in their system from various hardware & drivers to software combinations.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 13, 2017)

Well damn!!!! That is gonna be a one hell of a beast!

What's your use for the 18 core? Pls let it be some actual use, not just epen piss contest.


----------



## FR@NK (Nov 13, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> 3930k to offer a smoother experience



My old 3930k is still running strong in a secondary machine.



xkm1948 said:


> What's your use for the 18 core? Pls let it be some actual use, not just epen piss contest.



Well he has SLI 1080TI so I would guess he plays games. To be fair, its only $700 more to get 18 cores vs the 10 cores on the 7900x.


----------



## craigo (Nov 13, 2017)

um.. Internet high five!
I can`t recall if it was Be Cool or get shorty but Chili Palmer (Travolta) has this awesome dialog on the nuances of film ratings and the use of four letter words
in films


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2017)

I am wondering why someone purchased a shed load of CPUs which will sit inside a tower? What is the point of an average joe binning processors for 24/7 operation, I have no idea (cough* silicon lottery cough*). Anyhoo, looks like an ultimate overkill 4K build... enjoy! 

PS - if you want to learn benchmarking and get your worth out of that hardware, LMK.


----------



## Vego (Nov 13, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> I dont think its tolerance, I think its more of a advertisement for these companies.



ASUS supports only full ASUS builds, the do not tolerate competitors products. If a there mb and vga are different brands ASUS will 99% show you middle finger...

EVGA has no marketing in EU, at least I never heard of build sponsored by EVGA so it is a no also...
And believe me, I wanted to make it full EVGA build as I would do a lot for FTW-K mobo but how long can you wait...
Also for ASUS there is a monoblock and that will help with VRMs 

this is not an advertisement for these companies. these products are the very best in my opinion and as long as there is nothing best to upgrade i shall not upgrade

Just want to share my joy and passion with few friendly souls...



xkm1948 said:


> Well damn!!!! That is gonna be a one hell of a beast!
> 
> What's your use for the 18 core? Pls let it be some actual use, not just epen piss contest.



well yes, its a pissing contest
also I will test few to pick the best and check how lucky I am with these chips

also lets be true to each other, I think that that 4,8 is almost impossible and Ill pop a champagne if I get a stable 4,7GHz 
on the other hand the WR with single card is made on 7980XE @ 4,5GHz so...

lets just have some fun with it


----------



## infrared (Nov 13, 2017)

Get some DICE/LN2 blocks and take EarthDog up on his offer!  I want to see this beast break a few records.


----------



## Vego (Nov 13, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> PS - if you want to learn benchmarking and get your worth out of that hardware, LMK.



what do you mean by that?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 13, 2017)

Vego said:


> what do you mean by that?


He means he'll help you tweak and benchmark that.. I can't call it anything but a shameful money pit of a rig. Sorry, there is no real purpose for something like that unless you're mapping the DNA of every plant in the world.


----------



## Vego (Nov 13, 2017)

but ill use only 1 cpu, others that i wont use ill return
its a regular pc with cpu and sli with fastest drives for consumer use - and it will be "quiet"


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2017)

You'll return them????????!! How is that ethical? Wow. What a monumental waste of time and cash when you could have just went to silicon lottery and bought ONE. Oh well.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 13, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> You'll return them????????!! How is that ethical? Wow. What a monumental waste of time and cash when you could have just went to silicon lottery and bought ONE. Oh well.



He can also get one pre-selected and liquid metaled. I agree picking yourself is a bit rich.


Are you gonna go liquid metal OP?



Also, i can see OP upgrade next year this time to a pair of Volta based xx80Ti cards. So your title would be a lie!


----------



## Vego (Nov 13, 2017)

in my experience LM on 7920X-80XE is no good
with 7900X I gained a lot, like 15'C but after deliding 7920X I gained +3'C and on some cores I lost 4'C so not goint to try it this time 
also LM oxidizes and I really want to rest for a few months with this build


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vego said:


> in my experience LM on 7920X-80XE is no good
> with 7900X I gained a lot, like 15'C but after deliding 7920X I gained +3'C and on some cores I lost 4'C so not goint to try it this time
> also LM oxidizes and I really want to rest for a few months with this build




I remember the 12C to 18C Skylake-X has the HCC version of silicon versus the LCC silicon 7800X~7900X I9? A larger surface area would probably make cooling a lot easier without using LM.

Also will you be getting Optane? and Possibly a Pimax 8K VR HMD? Your rig would be awesome for VR.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 13, 2017)

Doesnt that 18 core processor at 4.5ghz or higher suck up more than 500watts at the wall. You have 1080ti in sli and a 1000w power supply. I dont know but you might need a higher rated power supply.


----------



## Vego (Nov 13, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> Doesnt that 18 core processor at 4.5ghz or higher suck up more than 500watts at the wall. You have 1080ti in sli and a 1000w power supply. I dont know but you might need a higher rated power supply.


ye ye i know

at 4,6ghz it should take up to 490W under full load

2x Ti under full load 2x250W but...

thanks to your software masters and optimization that will never happen at the same time

Combined test on 3DMark should take me for about ~700W, OCCT for ~900W
and I know that this PSU can deliver up to 1200W easily

ling term I might change for 1600W T2 - we will have to wait and see if this PSU will be enough for Witcher 3 at 1440p and 144Hz


----------



## Vego (Nov 13, 2017)

also block is here!


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 13, 2017)

So you sent $20k in processors but didnt send the extra 200-$300 for the correct power supply.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 13, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> You'll return them????????!! How is that ethical? Wow. What a monumental waste of time and cash when you could have just went to silicon lottery and bought ONE. Oh well.


To say the least... that's 20,000 USD right there. I suspect if you have the money to spend 20k on CPUs to find just one, that it's probably not ethics that has enabled you to do it. That's a *ton* of money just to try and find a golden CPU.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2017)

Now, its likely fun to try and bin those (hopefully he knows HOW to do it... )... but hell, if I had 20K, I'd still just go to Silicon lottery. My time is worth more than 20K just to bin CPUs. 



yotano211 said:


> So you sent $20k in processors but didnt send the extra 200-$300 for the correct power supply.


I'll bite....... which one? A 1600W watercooled unit?


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 13, 2017)

Several trays of i9's..... Several TRAYS.... of i9's.... People look at me sideways when I tell them I have *maybe* $1200 bucks worth of hardware in my main rig, and I work in the software field (QA.) 

Unless it's just a case of Daddy's money, I want to know where I went wrong in life and what I need to learn from him to get it right lol.


----------



## Dia01 (Nov 13, 2017)

How many trays of i9's are we actually talking about, I suspect 10 each in a tray?  I'm sitting here debating the costs on a purchase of one 1TB SSD to replace my ageing HDD and still suffering from the recent expense of my latest upgrade adventures.  I am speechless on the amount of money spent here......


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey now folks, why the hate of rich!! Come on!

Back to topic. I am curious what kind of RAM the OP will be running.


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 13, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Hey now folks, why the hate of rich!! Come on!
> 
> Back to topic. I am curious what kind of RAM the OP will be running.



I'm not hating, I want to know his secret. If I could buy several trays of i9's I wouldn't care at all who hated me lol.


----------



## Dia01 (Nov 14, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Hey now folks, why the hate of rich!! Come on!
> 
> Back to topic. I am curious what kind of RAM the OP will be running.



There's no hate, I'm genuinely interested to see how this one pans out!  To the OP, keep us updated with the progress.


----------



## Vego (Nov 14, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I'll bite....... which one? A 1600W watercooled unit?



EVGA T2 1600 or AX1500
will see...


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 14, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> I'm not hating, I want to know his secret. If I could buy several trays of i9's I wouldn't care at all who hated me lol.


I'm not hating, I have over $25k worth of graphics card cards that are all mining at my place. But I buy the correct equipment that I need from the start.


----------



## Vego (Nov 14, 2017)

In the 1st post I wrote that I am still waiting for 2 components... As it turned out its 3 not 2 and the T2 EVGA 1600W is already on its way
be patient Obi-wan, be patient


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 14, 2017)

LOL... wow. You can power 2 of your systems with that...


----------



## Vego (Nov 16, 2017)

time to delid...


----------



## Vego (Nov 16, 2017)

and pics


----------



## natr0n (Nov 16, 2017)

@Vego if you ever want to toss something out give me a holler.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 16, 2017)

I was expecting DDR4-4000 with 64GB or something. I am disappointed OP


----------



## Vego (Nov 17, 2017)

Hardware is there...





POWER is there...





Everything is working





DELID is done also, do you think it was worth it?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 17, 2017)

That fluid looks like... umm...

Anyhoo, looks great man, well done on the aesthetics.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2017)

how did you shim the cooler so you dont crack the die? any tips? going to be doing the same.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 17, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> how did you shim the cooler so you dont crack the die? any tips? going to be doing the same.




Do you think the old AMD AXP shims would work?


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 17, 2017)

Duuuuude, you need faster RAM! Just DDR4-3000? Weak!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Do you think the old AMD AXP shims would work?



im thinking so. Im not sure how the core height is on these chips though.


----------



## Vario (Nov 17, 2017)

@Vego I am really impressed with the temps you are getting after delid.



Papahyooie said:


> Several trays of i9's..... Several TRAYS.... of i9's.... People look at me sideways when I tell them I have *maybe* $1200 bucks worth of hardware in my main rig, and I work in the software field (QA.)
> 
> Unless it's just a case of Daddy's money, I want to know where I went wrong in life and what I need to learn from him to get it right lol.


People spend that a grand on phones, $1200 rig is no biggie.  Damn, people can be judgmental.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 17, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> im thinking so. Im not sure how the core height is on these chips though.


Is it bare die???

Id think the old shims would NOT work due to different heights. It needs to be pretty exact.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 17, 2017)

Need some cinebench scores also cpuz bench.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Is it bare die???
> 
> Id think the old shims would NOT work due to different heights. It needs to be pretty exact.



yep thats why im asking.


----------



## Vego (Nov 17, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> how did you shim the cooler so you dont crack the die? any tips? going to be doing the same.


no problem there, I delided like 50 2066socket CPUs so far.
Killed one 7900X - the 1st 

but all others are good

oh well, this 7980XE the piece of PCB on the edge broke off as the CPU jumped of the vise but its workig as intended


----------



## Vego (Nov 17, 2017)

natr0n said:


> Need some cinebench scores also cpuz bench.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2017)

Vego said:


> no problem there, I delided like 50 2066socket CPUs so far.
> Killed one 7900X - the 1st
> 
> but all others are good
> ...



how did you shim the cooler though?


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 17, 2017)

Is there anyway you can get total power draw from everything. OMG I wonder the power draw on this beast. 

4.6ghz from 18cores, good lord!!, I run 4.6ghz on a quad core laptop.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 17, 2017)

yeah my 7820x at 4.6 @ 1.16v can suck down ~350W of power (550W @ AVX512 full bore according to sisoft which i think is bs)... i cant even imagine juice that thing is putting out.

The best stability test i have found for these is the Sisoft Sandra Processor Multimedia bench.  Run that and watch the vrms just melt.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 17, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> Is there anyway you can get total power draw from everything. OMG I wonder the power draw on this beast.
> 
> 4.6ghz from 18cores, good lord!!, I run 4.6ghz on a quad core laptop.


From the wall? Maybe 800-900W running P95 and some GPU . benchmark.. depends on the GPUs and how they are overclocked. 



Solaris17 said:


> how did you shim the cooler though?


+1

So, again, it is not clear Vego, did you put the lid back on or are you running bare die???


----------



## jaggerwild (Nov 17, 2017)

Another EVGA fan boy, Should have to go to TOMSHARDWARE but oh well


----------



## Vego (Nov 18, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> So, again, it is not clear Vego, did you put the lid back on or are you running bare die???



I removed IHS and cleared glue and this intels mud and applied LM on chip and IHS.
After that I places CPU in the socked, than IHS, applied EK paste and the monoblock

nothing inventive about it


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 18, 2017)

Inventive? Just asked if you put the lid on man...

Thanks for clarifying you put the ihs back on and is not running naked.


----------



## Vego (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a problem with GPUs while using Precision as my EVGAs used to clock to 2100MHz ... ;(

Performance is not what I expected, need to solve that GPU issue:
https://www.3dmark.com/sd/4888751
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14174276
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2755188

and the system looks like this





More tomorrow

PS.
Please let me know if there is some program you would like me to run test in - I'll do it if it will not be painful to install


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 18, 2017)

What did you expect???

Typically gpus in sli/cf will not reach the same clocks together they do individually.


----------



## Vego (Nov 18, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> What did you expect???
> 
> Typically gpus in sli/cf will not reach the same clocks together they do individually.


yes, kick me while I am down

OCed CPU to stable 4,7GHz
at 4,8 will enter wiondows but wont pass CBR15 

also went full fanboy and ordered FTW-K from EVGA so next weekend there will be some visual upgrades 

So this and 900P and we are done


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 18, 2017)

While you are down? What???

Im just asking what scores you believe you are supposed to get. Second, was letting you know typically when combining cards, you get a bit less clocks....

....


----------



## Upgrayedd (Nov 18, 2017)

I cant tell.. why upgrade platform and GPUs so soon after this? 
I just have to mention this with all the money here. Are you using G sync w/sli? If your screen is 144Hz Gsync and you get 144fps+ then the screen locks down into Vsync untill fps falls under 144. V sync introduces an incredible amount of latency. I recommend, for G sync users to cap your FPS about 5-8fps under the screens max refresh to keep latency down and Vsync from turning on. 
Id hate to see this beast running Vsync.

Also if you really are going Volta some TPU members love 2nd hand hardware sales


----------



## Vego (Nov 18, 2017)

Upgrayedd said:


> Also if you really are going Volta some TPU members love 2nd hand hardware sales



have alot of hardware for sale but only europe is possible


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 19, 2017)

Run Crysis at 4K with max settings and 8X SSAA. Report back your avg and min FPS when you are done!


----------



## Upgrayedd (Nov 19, 2017)

Vego said:


> have alot of hardware for sale but only europe is possible


I believe there is an EU tag for the classified section. Glhf.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Nov 19, 2017)

My one and only serious question, with this level of overkill, why only 32gb ram?

Also, can it run minecraft?


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2017)

I am impressed at the level of overkill with this   Thing is, do you run anything like World Grid Computing on it or anything like that whilst it's just sat there looking pretty??

Also have you tried out Realbench or whatever it's called from Asus??  I tried it with my 5960X a long time ago but I was with 7970's back then so I wasn't anywhere close to getting near the top scores I'm prety sure I could have been getting with a better GPU like the 1070 I have now or what I'd like to be getting at some point... 1080 Ti's possibly unless AMD do something that interests me...


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 19, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> My one and only serious question, with this level of overkill, why only 32gb ram?
> 
> Also, can it run minecraft?



Exactly my thought! This rig deserves some of the best!


128GB DDR4-3866. You know you want this OP!

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3866c19q2-128gtzkk








If you HAVE to have RGB then get these
https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c17q2-128gtzr

DDR4-3600 128GB


----------



## Upgrayedd (Nov 19, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> If you HAVE to have RGB then get these


Im pretty sure RGB G.Skill memory has a bug with a lighting that G.Skill hasn't fixed and has been known about for a long time. This could be fixed though,not sure. I think the issue was you couldn't customize the lights at all.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 19, 2017)

ALL RGB or go HOME


----------



## Dia01 (Nov 20, 2017)

Vego said:


> no problem there, I delided like 50 2066socket CPUs so far.
> Killed one 7900X - the 1st
> 
> but all others are good
> ...



How were you intending to return the CPU's once you have delidded them?  Won't the void in warranty render them useless for return?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 20, 2017)

Haha, good question.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 20, 2017)

its all about having the best you can have.. money no object..

the feeling will last until the next hardware generations arrive.. maybe eighteen months at the most.. 

but if you can afford it why not.. he he

trog


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 20, 2017)

Dia01 said:


> How were you intending to return the CPU's once you have delidded them?  Won't the void in warranty render them useless for return?


Plot twist, he owns/works @silicon lottery


----------



## Vego (Nov 20, 2017)

can neither confirm nor deny


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2017)

Someone could be very lucky then if he was!!


----------



## trog100 (Nov 20, 2017)

time spy extreme (4k) will soon bring it to its knees.. he he







trog


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 20, 2017)

Vego said:


> can neither confirm nor deny


im sure you can deny it...


----------



## Vego (Nov 20, 2017)

trog100 said:


> time spy extreme (4k) will soon bring it to its knees.. he he
> 
> 
> 
> ...



below 10k = sucks so you are right...

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2767538


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 20, 2017)

Vego said:


> below 10k = sucks so you are right...
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2767538



How about getting a pair of TitanXp and put them in full water blocks? That should solve your problem of below 10k


----------



## Vego (Nov 20, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> How about getting a pair of TitanXp and put them in full water blocks? That should solve your problem of below 10k


believe me, im thinking about this
even more about pair of 1080ti kingpin edition


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 20, 2017)

You need cold to work those KPEs... water likely wont cut it.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 20, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> You need cold to work those KPEs... water likely wont cut it.


Well, the OP has thousands of dollars worth of hardware which shows financial ability. I bet phase-change could get thrown into the mix either direct or to chill the loop.


Vego said:


> yes, kick me while I am down


Must be a hard life getting to build a machine with all the trimmings.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 20, 2017)

Indeed. But this appears to be a 24/7 benching rig and subambient cooling isnt really a 24/7 thing. 

If the dude wants to REALLY bench, buy benching equipmemt. If he wants 24/7, keep what he has.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Nov 21, 2017)

R0H1T said:


> Plot twist, he owns/works @silicon lottery



probably at intel.


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Indeed. But this appears to be a 24/7 benching rig and subambient cooling isnt really a 24/7 thing.
> 
> If the dude wants to REALLY bench, buy benching equipmemt. If he wants 24/7, keep what he has.



Its always best to not make your pride and joy your benching machine lol


----------



## trog100 (Nov 21, 2017)

interesting to see whats needed to make 4K gaming viable though.. he he..

at least for those where struggling to get 60 FPS isnt a viable option.. 

trog


----------



## Vego (Nov 21, 2017)

ftw-k should be delivered Thursday
ill build this pc during the weekend and after start the testing and see if the XE will go over 4,7ghz
maybe the 2025mhz isnt all for the GPUs also...

will see
soon i will aslo ask you for your opinion on fittings as im going back to black and silver tubes
14mm is nice but 16mm dual colour looked better


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 21, 2017)

A second system or are you downgrading your board?


----------



## Vego (Nov 21, 2017)

just switching from apex to ftw-k


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 21, 2017)

A downgrade. Keep that vrm heatsink cool on the FTW-K. It uses the same guts as the dark, and the same ballpark vrm, but that heatsink looks weak for what you are doing.


----------



## Vego (Nov 22, 2017)

Spoiler alert


----------



## Dia01 (Nov 22, 2017)

Farrrk!  You must have a military budget.  What capacity is it btw?

Edit - Your spec's say Intel 900P 280GB........


----------



## Final_Fighter (Nov 23, 2017)

sweet. i like this thread. this hardware is over the top and its nice to see a system like this every once in a while. everyone here has thought of a system like this and what it would feel like to have one. good job. now start running more benchmarks on it so we can pick at it from every direction to see what can be improved or changed.


----------



## BadFrog (Nov 23, 2017)

OP is that Primochill Vue?


----------



## Vego (Nov 23, 2017)

BadFrog said:


> OP is that Primochill Vue?



nope, mayhems aurora


----------



## R00kie (Nov 23, 2017)

Vego said:


> nope, mayhems aurora


Not for long term use. that's for sure.


----------



## Vego (Nov 23, 2017)

my pc avarege life is about 2 weeks

it should do


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2017)

Could we nickname you Hardware Whore??   (Meant with the highest of respects  )


----------



## Vego (Nov 23, 2017)

i don't this way of myself

i know that i am simply addicted to change


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2017)

If I had access to it all, I'd probably do exactly the same   Respect to you


----------



## Vego (Nov 24, 2017)

Scheduled delivery:

Mon 11/27/2017 by 6:00 pm

damn customs, lost 4 days of fun...


----------



## Vego (Nov 25, 2017)

I need your help choosing angled fittings.
General idea in my build is that less brands = better
That's why I'm conflicted, please help me chose between original Bitspower and Monsoons...
These will go only  to connect CPU block and GPUs to the loop so room only for 4 



















Last pick before cutting it open 





This time everything need to align perfectly


----------



## Vego (Nov 26, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> So, again, it is not clear Vego, did you put the lid back on or are you running bare die???



OK, so since my APEX has found a new owner I was asked to delid a CPU for him, 14c 7940X that before delid was not so hot, erm...  I mean cold... 

18'C I count as a win, especially I used normal regular paste instead of LM as working with a monoblock is a more permanent solution, not so easy to change LM as with a CPU block only

Since I was asked a few times how I do this - this is how:


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 26, 2017)

Jesus...it takes a giant set of balls to delid a skylake x with a razer blade with all the crap on its pcb.

So anyway.... you put the ihs back on, or not? Im not watching a video when i can just get a yes or no answer... 

Wow...


----------



## Vego (Nov 26, 2017)

yes

i delided like 50+ different s2066 CPUs

balls look the same


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 26, 2017)

Lucky balls.


----------



## xorbe (Nov 26, 2017)

This poster has to be binning and reselling directly from ingram.


----------



## Vego (Nov 26, 2017)

xorbe said:


> This poster has to be binning and reselling directly from ingram.



explain?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 26, 2017)

I can't bring myself to dust off my PC once every 3 months and you're telling me you're reinstalling your custom loop every month ? Where do you get off ?


----------



## Vego (Nov 26, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> I can't bring myself to dust off my PC once every 3 months and you're telling me you're reinstalling your custom loop every month ? Where do you get off ?



not month, week...

but this is last time this year


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 26, 2017)

S


Vego said:


> not month, week...
> 
> but this is last time this year


Sweet Jesus...


----------



## Dia01 (Nov 27, 2017)

Vego said:


> yes
> 
> i delided like 50+ different s2066 CPUs
> 
> balls look the same



So, what was ur plan to resell the remaining CPU's which have been delided?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 27, 2017)

They guy said he was "returning" them... somehow...after he destoyed the warranty by delidding...

....and he also wouldnt confirm nor deny he works for silicon lottery (he doesnt). Dude is a real gem.


----------



## Dia01 (Nov 27, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> They guy said he was "returning" them... somehow...after he destoyed the warranty by delidding...
> 
> ....and he also wouldnt confirm nor deny he works for silicon lottery (he doesnt). Dude is a real gem.



50+ CPU's delided in a vice as well, I wouldn't take the risk personally, though I don't have enough cash to even buy one!

To the OP, how are you going to return the CPU's with the warranty voided?.......


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> They guy said he was "returning" them... somehow...after he destoyed the warranty by delidding...
> 
> ....and he also wouldnt confirm nor deny he works for silicon lottery (he doesnt). Dude is a real gem.


This is why I have a real issue with it. Now, it took me time to get to the point where I could just impulse buy a 4k monitor and not really have to think too hard about it and it's nice but, it doesn't mean I don't have to be mindful of my money. If I really wanted to build a new threadripper machine (which I kind of do,) I would be looking between 2-3k on the complete machine and I could do it right now, this very second if I wanted to. That's not a small amount of money and like the leap to the 3820, it costed a lot as well. It was something I worked on and planned to do. ...but when I see enough HEDT CPUs to be destroyed as you say which is equivalent to a cost higher than what I paid for my car brand new, I consider that stepping over a line. I feel like what you're seeing is someone with a ton of money and a hunger for praise for "the best." If someone is redoing loops every week or two, that means that doing this is their life, and it's quite the life. I feel like having more CPUs than the worth of my car brand new is showing off, then claiming to de-lid them all (essentially destroying them in my opinion,) is rubbing it in my face. Whether that was the intent or not is beside the point though. If he's legit, it means the problems in society that trouble me the most very well could be getting rubbed in my face and something about that really frustrates me. I'm not trying to go political but, sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words and there are a lot of pictures in this thread.

WIth that said, I'm a post away from un-subbing because I'm not going to fuel this kind of behavior. I love awesome and creative builds. I have a lot of respect for the work, time, and effort but, there are things here that bother me. The best machines aren't the ones with the highest price tag and the best hardware.


----------



## Dia01 (Nov 27, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> This is why I have a real issue with it. Now, it took me time to get to the point where I could just impulse buy a 4k monitor and not really have to think too hard about it and it's nice but, it doesn't mean I don't have to be mindful of my money. If I really wanted to build a new threadripper machine (which I kind of do,) I would be looking between 2-3k on the complete machine and I could do it right now, this very second if I wanted to. That's not a small amount of money and like the leap to the 3820, it costed a lot as well. It was something I worked on and planned to do. ...but when I see enough HEDT CPUs to be destroyed as you say which is equivalent to a cost higher than what I paid for my car brand new, I consider that stepping over a line. I feel like what you're seeing is someone with a ton of money and a hunger for praise for "the best." If someone is redoing loops every week or two, that means that doing this is their life, and it's quite the life. I feel like having more CPUs than the worth of my car brand new is showing off, then claiming to de-lid them all (essentially destroying them in my opinion,) is rubbing it in my face. Whether that was the intent or not is beside the point though. If he's legit, it means the problems in society that trouble me the most very well could be getting rubbed in my face and something about that really frustrates me. I'm not trying to go political but, sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words and there are a lot of pictures in this thread.
> 
> WIth that said, I'm a post away from un-subbing because I'm not going to fuel this kind of behavior. I love awesome and creative builds. I have a lot of respect for the work, time, and effort but, there are things here that bother me. The best machines aren't the ones with the highest price tag and the best hardware.



I'm in the same boat money wise and always trying to find the best money/performance ratio, however I don't completely feel the same way towards the OP as it is his money and everyone has the the choice to do what they wish with their money and time.  Stepping into the X299 platform for me has been quite an expense, I just couldn't imagine doing it with 50+ HEDT CPU's just to 'find the one', that is the only bothering part for me, mind boggling actually.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 27, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> This is why I have a real issue with it. Now, it took me time to get to the point where I could just impulse buy a 4k monitor and not really have to think too hard about it and it's nice but, it doesn't mean I don't have to be mindful of my money. If I really wanted to build a new threadripper machine (which I kind of do,) I would be looking between 2-3k on the complete machine and I could do it right now, this very second if I wanted to. That's not a small amount of money and like the leap to the 3820, it costed a lot as well. It was something I worked on and planned to do. ...but when I see enough HEDT CPUs to be destroyed as you say which is equivalent to a cost higher than what I paid for my car brand new, I consider that stepping over a line. I feel like what you're seeing is someone with a ton of money and a hunger for praise for "the best." If someone is redoing loops every week or two, that means that doing this is their life, and it's quite the life. I feel like having more CPUs than the worth of my car brand new is showing off, then claiming to de-lid them all (essentially destroying them in my opinion,) is rubbing it in my face. Whether that was the intent or not is beside the point though. If he's legit, it means the problems in society that trouble me the most very well could be getting rubbed in my face and something about that really frustrates me. I'm not trying to go political but, sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words and there are a lot of pictures in this thread.
> 
> WIth that said, I'm a post away from un-subbing because I'm not going to fuel this kind of behavior. I love awesome and creative builds. I have a lot of respect for the work, time, and effort but, there are things here that bother me. The best machines aren't the ones with the highest price tag and the best hardware.


I'll be honest. To me its not so much that as it is.......

The effort to do so. First of all, I would have tested the quality of the BEFORE delidding any CPU. Once I found 'the one' or even a couple of top ones, I would have delided. I am certain I must be missing a good reason behind it or it really shows he has a lot more money than sense (actually there are a few things which already tell me that).

The move to a worse motherboard. Curious.

The shady practices of returning CPUs which the warranty was blown, and returning CPUs just to bin them. Shady. As. Hell. Its one thing if he were to sell them after, but, we saw "return" and a (futile) defense of that stance (which was deleted by staff).

Then the playing around about who he is...


I've had enough fun for one thread. I'm out.


----------



## evernessince (Nov 27, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I'll be honest. To me its not so much that as it is.......
> 
> The effort to do so. First of all, I would have tested the quality of the BEFORE delidding any CPU. Once I found 'the one' or even a couple of top ones, I would have delided. I am certain I must be missing a good reason behind it or it really shows he has a lot more money than sense (actually there are a few things which already tell me that).
> 
> ...



Returning modified CPUs is just straight up return fraud.  See it all the time with some of the buyers on eBay.  Typically a simple police report would get people to stop but in the case of 50+ I would simply hire a lawyer if they were returned and sue.  This sort of thing can cost small businesses thousands of dollars.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 27, 2017)

evernessince said:


> Returning modified CPUs is just straight up return fraud.  See it all the time with some of the buyers on eBay.  Typically a simple police report would get people to stop but in the case of 50+ I would simply hire a lawyer if they were returned and sue.  This sort of thing can cost small businesses thousands of dollars.


If the OP returned all those processors, the lost to the business(') would approach in the tens of thousands. If the business is big enough like Amazon, they have a fraud department. Something like this would trigger an alert to one of their fraud specialists. 
But Amazon doesnt really check their returns that well so the OP might get away with it. 
I'm a small business owner on ebay, the lose to me would be lost profits approaching 2-4 months of lost profit because of the lost warranty on those CPU's. 

There is more to the OP's story, maybe he/she only returns some or maybe he/she resells them.


----------



## Vego (Nov 27, 2017)

just disassembled both GPU blocks to clean them from aurora crap that left behind
and tested cards individually

one is much worse than the other so ill be buying some to check if I can find another good one... at 27th they should be on stock, few days later in my hands.

Also regarding CPUs...

Yes, I have delided 50+, different s2066 CPUs, since the day this platform was released... Not this build...

For this build I had 10 i9, I delided only 3 as 7 was doing 4,7 on v higher than 1,25v.
3 that left was making 4,7 at 1,239-250v
these 3 I delided to see how they clock and what temps can I get with each
from these 3 I already sold one
have 2 left

"7-not-delided" are returned and as far as I know 4 of them already found new home

One of 2 will end up in EVGA.
the other one will end up in project for MSI in newest Lian Li case


----------



## Vego (Dec 10, 2017)

All right
long time no see
too long

I have been talking with EVGA about my Timespy CPU scores - https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2888044/spy/2875352#
Its lower than on APEX, also EVGA doesnt clock as good

so im comming back to RVIE as a compromise between APEX and FTW-K.
Also going for dual loop.
already ordered 2x https://www.highflow.nl/watercoolin...mputers-reservoir-mount-ethereal-dual-v3.html for perfect mount and another res and new pump

Not decided at this moment is what will go where.
There is 280mm with push/pull noiseblockers and 420mm with pull only.
Please share your opinions where should CPU and GPU go?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2017)

Lol...it socres lower? Do tell vego...

First link is same as the second. 

I highly doubt the EVGA clocks much different...PEBKAC.


----------



## Vego (Dec 11, 2017)

22% diference on CPU score is a bit much...


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 11, 2017)

Vego said:


> 22% diference on CPU score is a bit much...


At the same clocks it scored 22% different???? You say the apex clocks better, but, ive used the ftw-k and i assure you it doesnt hold anything back. PEBKAC.


----------



## Vego (Dec 12, 2017)

I use both on the same CPUs and apex clocks better, especialy with monoblock


----------

